# Sore boobs at beginning - gone at 6 weeks? Help!



## firsttimer1

hi ladies,

sure its been asked before but i need reassurance - 

When i first found out i was preg my boobs were the 1st giveaway. Really sore, had to position my sleeping etc - and they did the oil thing (sorry TMI).

However im now six weeks we think (ignore ticker) and boobs are no longer sore... is this normal? for them not to hurt anymore?

Im worrying as i have no other symptoms (no MS) - other than i seem to be real tired.

After having an early scan last week and being told baby isnt 7 weeks - more like 5 weeks (or its failing) im a bag of nerves!! :wacko:

Any help would be great :thumbup:


----------



## kim81

Hi! I don't have very sore boobs at all any more ,and haven't really since probably 6 weeks. Let us know how your scan goes, I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## ellie27

Symptoms will come and go.

I never had sore boobs til just a few days ago - 9wks.

:flower:


----------



## lola

symptoms fluctuate and i would try and not see it as a negative (easier said than done i know) do you have a repeat scan booked in soon? xxxx


----------



## Daisydog

My boobs have got less and less sore over past few weeks. I'm now 8+6 and they are hardly sore at all now. I guess it's just hormones working on different bits of us at different times.


----------



## Sini

I had such sore breasts at the beginning, thats what made me do a test in the first place. At 7 weeks it started fading and now they hurt only when i poke them to check or when having a shower etc.. No pain when sleeping etc like it was to start with. Slight nausea and tiredness gone pretty much as well thats why im leaning towards a private ultrasound scan to make sure whats happening..

It seems to happen to a lot of women but it still petrifies me :(


----------



## firsttimer1

my scan is on weds to follow up last weeks so just hoping its all okay. will defo update u all. having no symptoms is scary!


----------



## cmtcmt

Hi firsttimer1 _ I am 6 weeks 2moro (I think) and had the same issue, really sore to no pain at all, looking at your scan I'm guessing everything was fine, do you have any update, did the soreness come back? :flower:


----------



## julybabe84

Hi I'm almost 13wks and my sore bb's went at 6 wks don't worry the sore/heavyness will come back towards the end of your pregnancy. With my 2nd though I didn't have sore bb's at all at the beginning.


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Hun - the soreness came back but not until about week 18! then went again.

so my conclusion? soreness means *nothing!* NOR does MS as i never had that either lol. 

In fact, my list of what i DIDNT have but apparently 'shouldve' is as long as my arm!!!

*GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR PREGNANCY XXXX*


----------



## jenmcn1

My boobs weren't sore at all until maybe 8 weeks along. Although I've really struggled with ms. But sore boobs come and go. Like today they don't hurt as bad...however yesterday they were soooo painful. Tomorrow may be different again! And also when it come to your dating scan...with my son I measured 2 weeks behind what I thought I was. And everything was fine. There is a thread on this forum that is written by a nurse, and she says that its not usually a cause for concern, as dating can be quite off at this early stage and a 2 week difference ahead or behind isn't anything to worry about! Hugs!!!!!!


----------

